# Pulled over today in Sudbury.... Criminal offenses... How much of a hole am I in?



## donnywhy (Mar 26, 2009)

Let me preface this with saying I am an idiot for not knowing to submit a form! Yes, and idiot... I however am NOT a criminal and have no record.

I was pulled over today on Route 27 in Sudbury . The officer had stated that I was driving with revoked insurance. BAM! Criminal offense! I was flabbergasted because I am indeed insured with Progressive Auto Insurance. My policy card indicates that I am currently insured and I even called to verify. 

So what I had learned after speaking with the officers that pulled me over is that my previous insurance had been revoked (this i knew about, thank goodness I am not with Metlife anymore) back in January but there were steps that I had needed to take to get all my ducks in order with my new insurance policy. I had thought that going ahead and getting insured with a new company and carrying the little insurance card would cover my rear in the databases and what not. I had been insured with Progressive since February... However... it appears that I had needed to submit an RMV form to get this straightened out which I never submitted and am now in the process of doing... 

So that said... am I in some sort of deep trouble? I understand criminal offenses are permanent... yet all I feel I was guilty of is not submitting a form that completely eluded me. I am no criminal and have been dutifully insured and can prove it. You know, I really like to think I am just the average law biding citizen. These laws are in place to protect people from uninsured idiots. Yet I feel that I am being skewered for not being aware that I needed to fill out a form (I have already admitted to being an idiot... will not admit to being a criminal though ). 

I'm already going to pay up the wazoo for towing and a rental to get to work. Will I need a lawyer? Can I get out of this mess easily? Any thoughts? Please help...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Is Progressive one of those companies that operates on the net rather than face to face in an agent's office? A real insurance agent would have their client's back and know what forms you need to be squared away.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

No, you're not in deep. Show the judge you were insured at the time of the citation and you should be good to go. Have your insurance coverage selections page ready, it has the dates and times that you are insured from and to.


----------



## donnywhy (Mar 26, 2009)

NewEngland2007, I did sign up for Progressive online... I just made a claim last month using it without issue. 

Ok, so I'm actually pretty scared that something dumb like this will go on my permanent record and have never been in this situation. Any idea of what I should/could do? And how will the judge look upon this? 

Also....

:uts on flame retardant suit:: Flame away guys!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Johnny Law said:


> No, you're not in deep. Show the judge you were insured at the time of the citation and you should be good to go. Have your insurance coverage selections page ready, it has the dates and times that you are insured from and to.





mtc said:


> Agreed - and plea ignorance and not understanding that you were supposed to handle the paperwork with the RMV. Be polite and remorseful, and pray the magistrate or judge is in a good mood that day.


All that and review the back part of the citatiom that says you have four days to apply for a magistrate's hearing before an arraignment is scheduled--which would be the start of a criminal record. Many times, if you go in with everything corrected and explain your issue to the magistrate, they'll dimiss the REVO/INSC for a civil fine. No guarantees, but worth a shot.

If that doesn't work, write to Micheal Graham. I hear he had a similar problem.


----------



## donnywhy (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks for the responses. sending in the citation tomorrow. hope everything goes well. gaaaaahhhhhhhh to the towing fee, rental car, and possible additional civil fines!!!!!!!!!!!!!$$$$$$$


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh have that some company and it is cheap if you know to file the RMV1 form for the change of insurance


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Progressive is one of those companies that is fairly new to the Massachusetts market. As someone posted above, use an insurance agent in your town because they work for you, have all of the RMV forms, and will guide you in the right direction. During your court appearance bring in your coverage forms with the dates, but you'll still be responsible for not notifying the RMV of any changes. 

Btw, I only responded because you took the time to register before asking your question.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

progressive sucks ass.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> progressive sucks ass.


I had a Progressive policy holder rear end the wifes car and what a
battle I had with them,the police report stated the other driver said he was at fault. The wife was stopped at a stop sign and he ran into her.
Until they were threated with a lawsuit they refused to settle.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

If it were me Id be calling the BBB and aG's office, The insurance co was responsible for sending the state the correct paperwork and you can bet your ass if your late on a payment they wont forget tosend the state a cancel notice.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

donnywhy said:


> thanks for the responses. sending in the citation tomorrow. hope everything goes well. gaaaaahhhhhhhh to the towing fee, rental car, and possible additional civil fines!!!!!!!!!!!!!$$$$$$$


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Not to inject politics here, but the owner of "Progressive" is an avowed Bolshevik and large contributer to the 'D' party...hence the name of his company...


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

USMCTrooper said:


>


hahahahahahahaha


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

At one time when you changed insurance, you had to re-register your car with new plates.

Has this changed?


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

donnywhy said:


> Let me preface this with saying I am an idiot for not knowing to submit a form! Yes, and idiot... I however am NOT a criminal and have no record.
> 
> I was pulled over today on Route 27 in Sudbury . The officer had stated that I was driving with revoked insurance. BAM! Criminal offense! I was flabbergasted because I am indeed insured with Progressive Auto Insurance. My policy card indicates that I am currently insured and I even called to verify.
> 
> ...


Ignorance is not an excuse...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

94c said:


> At one time when you changed insurance, you had to re-register your car with new plates.
> 
> Has this changed?


You're good to go (keep plates) as long as your policy doesn't lapse over 30 days or so.


----------



## DAMM (Jun 4, 2008)

94c said:


> At one time when you changed insurance, you had to re-register your car with new plates.
> 
> Has this changed?


You need to submit the RMV-3 form I believe. Progressive was great with me in reregistering my car. They went as far as overnighting me the RMV-3 (or RMV-1) form all filled out ect.

Honestly, if you have no criminal record, no pending cases or anything, even if you weren't insured and registered, the judge would likely throw the case out on court costs...


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I know of three recent cases where Progressive has paid off fraudelent insurance claims without even viewing the damage.

This kind of internet business practice is bound to go belly up...

I'd hate to be in an at fault accident knowing *they* had my back.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

This issue with Progressive isnt new. I personally have stopped three (3) separate people who showed REV/INSC, who when I contacted them, showed me progressive coverage cards, and all had identical stories. I still towed, and criminal App'ed them, but it seems, Progressive, being new to the Massachusetts insurance market, apparently has no idea of how it works here. They are not taking care of their customers properly.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

For what it's worth, I have had Progressive for almost a year and they have been very good to me. When I signed up, I did it online and they dealt with my former agent directly -- I don't recall having to submit any RMV forms and my plates are definitely not REVO. I was involved in one crash and they handled everything from the repairs to the rental. Just got my renewal bill and it's $60 cheaper than last year for the same coverage.

Progressive allows you to completely manage your policy online, but they do have local offices in the area just like everyone else if you prefer to do things old-school. I did get insurance cards in the mail, but on the same paperwork it said MA does not require or accept them, as your active registration is proof of insurance; they apparently at least have some clue of how we do things.

I don't want to see the small local insurance agents get forced out, but I'm saving over $200/year on my policy, and that's with dropping my deductible down to $300 and maxing all possible coverages. My old agent couldn't believe their rates and understood why I switched after 12 years with them. If they jack up the rates, I'll just go back to my old agent.

Just my personal .02.


----------

